# Looking for manual for Model: C950-52318-3



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello 

Does anybody have a service manual for C950-52318-3? It's a Made in USA Craftsmen II 8/27. I found the Sears parts site but can't find much else online. I have an owner's manual for a similar machine but would like some specific tech documentation for my blower. Anything would be helpful. Scanned pdfs, pictures etc.

Thank you


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Craftsman2. The only thing I found is the parts list. Here it is, if you don't already have it.









C950-52318-3.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Craftsman2. The only thing I found is the parts list. Here it is, if you don't already have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find a manual either.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Craftsman2. The only thing I found is the parts list. Here it is, if you don't already have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million. This will be invaluable.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

C950 code is made by murrary 

C950Noma/Murray 
you may ??? stand a better chance looking for a manual for a nearly matching noma/murray model 
here is a full listing of manufactures making for sears Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org


----------

